# Iwagumi Rocks



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

Any idea where to find free iwagumi style rocks around vancouver?

If not, are there LFS in vancouver that are selling iwagumi style rocks?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquarium west by beatie street downtown has them, they work with Joseph? from miyabi aqua design. I think king eds had them too along with IPU


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

are those rocks expensive?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

jiang(frank) has them possibly


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

neven said:


> jiang(frank) has them possibly


Who is thAt??


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> Who is thAt??


You must have lived under a rock for a while. He's probably the most baller shrimp keeper here in North America. NORTH AMERICA.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It's jiang of Ebi-Ken Studios; a sponsor on here. Check out what they have.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

vdub said:


> You must have lived under a rock for a while. He's probably the most baller shrimp keeper here in North America. NORTH AMERICA.


Yeah I must have, I just started this hobby awhile ago. I hope u don't expect everyone who actually have a fish tank will know who he is buddy.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

He was just joking around. For a long time Frank was behind the scenes of the high quality shrimp market so many didn't know about him

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

all the rocks in this tank came from IPU: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/180gallon-community-planted-tank-31750/#post263135 they have a decent variety


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Im also looking for some. I priced the ones at Aquariums West. VERY NICE rocks branded ADA. Unfortunately they are priced like most ADA. Very nice though.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

currietom said:


> Im also looking for some. I priced the ones at Aquariums West. VERY NICE rocks branded ADA. Unfortunately they are priced like most ADA. Very nice though.


Just buying the brand name. I don't think it matter on which brand of rock to buy tho....they just selling nature at a high price.


----------

